# كارت tv



## berosamy (7 ديسمبر 2008)

يا جماعة كنت عايز أسأل على كارت ال tv هل الكارت ده يسمح لى اني اشغل قنوات الدش بسهولة و لو بيسمح بكده هل يحتاج معاه اي حاجة تاني


----------



## الملك أبجر (7 ديسمبر 2008)

berosamy قال:


> يا جماعة كنت عايز أسأل على كارت ال tv هل الكارت ده يسمح لى اني اشغل قنوات الدش بسهولة و لو بيسمح بكده هل يحتاج معاه اي حاجة تاني





كارت الـ TV يجب ان يربط في الـ Receiver ...

يعني انت من الدش تطلع سلك منه لكارت الـ TV

اما كرت الساتلايت فهو يعمل كـ Receiver

أتمنى اني اجبتك على السؤال...

يعني لازم يكون عندك دش..و اذا بدك تغير المحطات ف التغيير بيتم من الريسيفر مو من الكمبيوتر..

اما كرت الساتلايت فيتم تغيير المحطات من الكمبيوتر...
​


----------



## zama (8 ديسمبر 2008)

طبعا كلام اخويا الراهب الاردنى جميل وتمام لكن من الممكن ان تشغلى محطات الدش من غير كارت ستالايت او كارت تليفزيون  عن طريق برامج ستالايت وهى فى الرابط الاتى
http://www.alnaddy.com/soft/cat_softwares_free_tv_online_soft_برامج_مشاهده_القنوات_الفضائيه.html


----------



## zama (8 ديسمبر 2008)

يوجد بر امج بداخل هذا الرابط متنوعة ومتعددة جدا تمكنك هذه البرامج من مشاهدة القنوات الفضائية على الكمبيوتر فقط دون اضافة اى كروت.......
لتحميل البرنامج اضغط عليه للفتح وسوف تجد بداخله كلمة download


----------



## berosamy (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراً
سكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراً*


----------



## Scofield (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*
يوجد نوعان من الكروت التى تبث الفيديو
الاول هو التيونر وهذا الكارد يجعل جهازك كالتلفزيون و يوجد منه انواع بها خاصية الراديو و يمكن عن طريقه مشاهدة قنوات التلفزيون و الاستماع الى الراديو و توصيل اى جهاز فيديو او رسيفير للدش به او vcd او dvd
وايضا اى كاميرا فيديو و يمكن التسجيل عن طريقه او استعمال كام الفيديو ككاميرة انترنت
اما كارد الستالايت فهو كالرسيفير يحتاج الى طبق و يتم التوصيل بالطبق و التوجه الى القمر المطلوب و المشاهدة على جهازك و من مميزاته انك تستطيع مشاهدة قنوات الستالايت و الدش و منها ايضا قنوات الراديو و مشاهدة القنوات المشفرة سواء ببرامج فك شفرة او كامة و كارد كالرسيفير او عن طريق الشيرينج 
و ايضا يتم استخدامه فى التحميل العشوائى من الستالايت حيث انك يمكن ان تلتقط كل الملفات التى يحملها المشتركين فى خدمة انترنت الستالايت مجانا و بسرعات فائقة و طبعا يمكنك التسجيل من قنواته و اى كارد ستالايت يعمل على برامج كثيرة غير برنامجه الاصلى
*


----------



## zama (11 ديسمبر 2008)

اتمنى انى اكون قد وفيت لطلبكم
شكرا جزيلا............................................


----------

